# seton placement



## jenmar (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello...does anybody know how many times I can code 46020 placement of seton? Our doc inserted 3 seton into 3 fistulas on the buttock. Need to know if I can code this 3 times w/modifier 59 on 2 of them.
Any help is greatly appreciated!!!
Thanks


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 3, 2013)

There is an MUE edit allowing 1 per day.


----------



## jenmar (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks!!!!!


----------

